# A new vest...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Created this vest for a friend. It is Alapaca & Nylon (ummm or is that Rayon?? forgot) and it is 30 inches long from shoulder to hem. The hat is matching.  Can you tell I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself??? ROFL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

You should be very pleased with yourself! Wow have you come so far so fast! Hurray! I love the colors and your work looks great!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm just stunned at how far you've come along since learning. Amazing!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice. This is made on the round loom? I am impressed with how fast you can knit and the complexity.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I've sure appreciated your comments as I'm quite hard on myself...never seems perfect enough.

Yes this was created on a 41-peg "round" loom. What I've learned is NOT to follow video instructions to the letter. ROFL Doing so necessitated a new knitted piece at each side to make the project wide enough. Instead I start the "side" of the vest (going down from "under" the sleeve) BEFORE reaching the shoulder. By doing it this way, I've permitted more width where it is needed, i.e. across the chest.

Also, what I learned is to create the top part of the vest MUCH SHORTER than the 41-peg loom allows. By doing this the vest looks better because the bottom part of the vest can be made much longer using the same loom.


----------

